# Hats off



## DennisNTx (Sep 16, 2003)

This is cool place to talk tractor. Love the layout.

I enjoy helping people with their 8N's, 2's and 9's. Lately I have met more people offline with N's and have had a blast helping them with problems over their heads. Best part is I get them running and...I just gotta work them(you got to load them up and make sure things are right  

I enjoy working on others so much, I haven't started splitting my own. It has been parked since July. I have to put a ring gear on. Not too excited about it.hmmm:rolleyes


----------



## Florida Hank (Sep 15, 2003)

*The buddy system*

Hey Dennis,

Get a buddy to help you out. The job always goes better and you can just have fun with it. If I were near ya, I'd help ya.

Florida Hank


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

i think this is a much better alternative to ytmag...dont ya think...


----------

